# Cleaning Blind Slats



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Guess won't be cleaning vertical blinds w/rubbing alcohol. How should they be cleaned?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I had good luck with windex, and a lot of paper towels.
I didn't spray directly on the blinds, because I didn't want the strings to get dirty, sprayed on towel and wiped, followed by a water wipe down. Going from top to bottom slats. It does take a long time if you have the thin slats.

I have also been known to just replace them, I had a really inexpensive plastic blind in my kitchen, it was not easy to get to for cleaning, over my sink, so I took the instant clean and new with that one.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Put an old sock over your hand and very very lightly spray the blinds with a dusting spray like pledge. Wipw eith the sock. You might need more than one sock.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

my husband would take them to the car wash


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Ooooh, I am going to try that sock idea next time I clean mine! If it's just dust in a bedroom I bet I could fly through cleaning them.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I hang mine on a fence (or clothesline), close blinds, spray cleaner on one side, hard spray with garden hose, turn over, spray cleaner again, water again, and let dry.

Mon


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently got rid of our blinds on the front of the house and got custom made vinyl shades, scalloped with fringe. I am so deleted with them. They keep the light out at night and I just raise them each morning. They look so good with the curtains pulled back. I don't have to worry about the dogs jumping up on them anymore either or cleaning them.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Plastic ones, take outside, hang in shade, spray both sides with Mean Green, wait and watch dirt "melt", rinse and let dry. Works on the cords and spidey pooh. Keeping out of the sun helps prevent water spots. Read that on here years ago and does it work! If blinds have had a kitten climb them and are broken, cut slats up for markers on seed starts.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Instead of Mean Green as above, I've used diluted Murphy's Oil Soap, and the dirt/grease "melted" off as well.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Mine were so bad, I put them in the bath tub with Scrubbing bubbles. They came cleaner than I expected, but it was a P.I.the A.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I soak the plastic blinds in the bathtub with hot water and ammonia. Only do this when you can open the windows! Run a brush over them after an hour if needed, rinse with clean water and hang on the clothes line to dry. I sometimes carry them out in a five gallon pail, but you could let them sit until they quit dripping and carry them out. I have the cheap plastic horizontal blinds, I guess it would depend on what your blinds are made from.


----------

